# did someone say WILLYS



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

DID someone say Willys?















?


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

alpink said:


> DID someone say Willys?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


U & Dennis.... (GROAN!!!)
Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

hahahahaha....

sicko!


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Al,people say I'm crazy with 55's.It's nice to have company in the nut house. Tom Stumpf


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

I have 4 that you dont have, I dont mean 4 styles, just 4 that I have here in my collection, otherwise I think you have them all. Man that has to be the Willys National Reserve Center.

Great looking cars

Boosted


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Holy Willy's Madness Batman!!!!!!!!!!!

Glad to see there are others out there just as crazy lmfao!!!!

Ahh one thing there Al, did you happen to notice Ton has a bunch of HOD willys he is selling?? I grabbed 2 at the show last Saturday, butterscotch and a cool gray. 

And no wonder I could never get me a flamed white lightening pearl willy's!!!!!!!

Come on pal, fess up!!!


----------



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

Awesome collection AL.:thumbsup:
Is there a variation you don't have . lol


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Love those Willys bodies!!! Great collection!!! RM


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Yes, AL doesn't have these! I see a few in AL's collection that I do not have,…. yet!!  The national Willy's Reserve Center is here,,, LOL………
There are about 75 different Willy's on this shelf ………… they are all different!











I had to start another shelf for Willy's,,, ran out of room…….. Don't worry,,, I'll fill it up.









And then I have a few diecast …………




























And there are proby another hundred or so still in JL boxes, or die cast on cards, that I haven't got around to displaying yet. And yes Tommy and Randy, I have 55's too, but not as many as you two guys…………….


----------



## bluerod (Nov 1, 2005)

Al i think i have alot colors you still dont have


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

And I thought my 15-20 were a lot... That just gives me the Willies...


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Al, all I can say is WOW! I can even say it backwards....WOW! Them's some cool Willys rides. 

-Paul


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

I love me some Willys. They're still one of my favorites. Gotta ask Al, where'd you get that resin at front left? I want one!


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Al that's all you have!! I have like 3, lol Very nice Al...


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*resin 4 gear*



Gear Head said:


> I love me some Willys. They're still one of my favorites. Gotta ask Al, where'd you get that resin at front left? I want one!


eBay, don't recall who. maybe a guy out of Europe?


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Al-I'm sure there is a support group somewhere to help you with your Willis problem...although I would not recommend finding it!


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

NICE! Always did like the Willys. When we were kids, we called her BIG BERTHA!


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

nice to see a pic of alpinks stuff…..organized..lol


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

beast1624 said:


> Al-I'm sure there is a support group somewhere to help you with your Willis problem...although I would not recommend finding it!


I think he has :thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

I like the one next to the one with a hood scoop. :thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

beast1624 said:


> Al-I'm sure there is a support group somewhere to help you with your Willis problem...although I would not recommend finding it!


"Watchu talking bout Willis"


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

ok you willis freak, saw this on epay and looks like he has a few colors 5 bodies $15 http://www.ebay.com/itm/MODEL-MOTOR...151237083411?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item23366ec113


----------



## 9finger hobbies (Mar 11, 2008)

Here are a couple of 4-gear willys I built years ago along with a custom Hot Rod.

Well, I would show you , but evidently I have exceded my quota.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

```

```



9finger hobbies said:


> Here are a couple of 4-gear willys I built years ago along with a custom Hot Rod.
> 
> Well, I would show you , but evidently I have exceded my quota.


LMAO!!!! Go get yourself a free photobucket account then you will ve unlimited as to how many pics you can post.

I too have some willy's on some 4 gear modified chassis' foro drag racing.

Nothing cooler than a willy's doing 30 mph in 20 foot!!!! 

Here's a Challenger RT with a drag 4 gear chassis under it.



Here's a 69 GS with a 4 gear under it



I looked thru all my pics and thought I had some of the willy's I run but no dice. I'll try and get a few for you guys.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

T-Jet Drag Willy



O-Gauge





Here it is finished


----------



## thunderjetgene (Apr 1, 2004)

Al, you ARE sick !(with a smile, with a smile...). I thought I was Willys crazy. 

-Gene


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

LOL @ Gene.
no worries, 
takes one to know one :tongue:

thank you everyone


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

Bet you guys can't guess who LOVEs Willys too! :wave: lol


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

Hey thats what I call overkill.
Small wonder that certain Willy's are so hard get.

BTW Al whats your second name William?

Lucky you didn't grow up in Germany and got hooked on Bugs. There are a lot more of them out there than Willy's. All sizes, shapes and prices.

Mario


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

One of the most awesome body styles of all time.
At least you have a healthy sickness.....is their such a thing?????


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

I like this orange one.very cool!


----------



## SlickRick (Mar 3, 2011)

Here is our collection of Willys...


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

SlickRick said:


> Here is our collection of Willys...


nice collection. have you got a closer pic of the blue/black one in the back?


----------



## SlickRick (Mar 3, 2011)

> nice collection. have you got a closer pic of the blue/black one in the back?


Sure do!
Here it is before the pillar graft...

And heres the chassis, an xlerator chassis that I modified to run in a slotted track...


----------



## chappy2 (Jan 7, 2013)

Rick, do you mind showing a pic of your front axle conversion on the xlerator chassis?

Thanks
Rob


----------



## SlickRick (Mar 3, 2011)

chappy2 said:


> Rick do mind showing a pic of your front axle conversion on the xlerator chassis?
> 
> Thanks
> Rob


Don't mind at all, just don't laugh.....Its a li primitivel LOL. I just super glued an aluminum tube on to the chassis in the wheelbase I chose. So far its held up to quite a few high speed wrecks, I followed the k.i.s.s. method on this one lol. Anyways, here it is....


----------



## drumz (Jan 10, 2008)

Here is my Road Race Replicas Willie


----------

